# LACO - new website



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

We just created a new LACO website. Please check out. Any comments will be highly appreciated.
http://www.laco.de
Peter Pfeiffer :thanks


----------



## teg33 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice watch. ehm... now hard decision, Laco or Archimede....


----------



## keeper (Jul 12, 2009)

Easy choice, Laco....


----------



## keeper (Jul 12, 2009)

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> We just created a new LACO website. Please check out. Any comments will be highly appreciated.
> http://www.laco.de
> Peter Pfeiffer :thanks


Hi Peter, nice website redesign, and I like the new photos.

Question: is there any plans for Laco to offer a larger sized case, not the supersized 55 mm, but at a still wearable ~ 48 mm?

I have a bigger wrist, and while excited to receive my "humble" 42 mm 8411465 "A" dial next week, I would jump on a 47-48mm in a heartbeat.

I nearly went for the 55mm but felt it is just too big for wearing reasonably.

A 48 mm would be a modern take as watches have generally gotten larger - haven't we all  - over the past decade or so, and I do not think this is merely a fad.


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> We just created a new LACO website. Please check out. Any comments will be highly appreciated.
> http://www.laco.de
> Peter Pfeiffer :thanks


Peter - that's a very nice looking site! I do have some feedback since you asked:

1 - The textured background makes written text hard to read. This is not really an issue except on your "LACO hisory" page.

1a - History is misspelt "hisory".

2 - It would be cool if each watch photo were a link. (Not sure if that is doable with one large graphic.)

3 - The black and white/sepia photos at the bottom of the watch pages are really interesting (although the Squad photos are a bit unnerving). Becuase they're all below the fold and there's no reason to scroll down, visitors may miss them, which would be a shame.

Again - great looking site.

ECU


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

An already excellent site made even better.
I see that you used my (50/50) WUS LE ! That makes it more valuable, right? ;-)

The "WUS 2009" does not open a new widow?


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

keeper said:


> Hi Peter, nice website redesign, and I like the new photos.
> 
> Question: is there any plans for Laco to offer a larger sized case, not the supersized 55 mm, but at a still wearable ~ 48 mm?
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking time to check out our new website. 
We are planning to offer a Pilot watch with 45 mm case in the furure. We will change a lot within our Pilot watches collection, just to make it more authentic...;-)


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

ecunited said:


> Peter - that's a very nice looking site! I do have some feedback since you asked:
> 
> 1 - The textured background makes written text hard to read. This is not really an issue except on your "LACO hisory" page.
> 
> ...


Thank you for spending your time...

1 - I have to test different backgrounds (without texture) for "history" and "pforzheim" page.

1a - I corrected "hisory" on Squad watch page.

2 - Some watches are looking the same from the dial sight (automatic and quartz for example). I did not want to show watches that are looking exactly the same. And the pictures had to be smaller than. I'm still thinking about a way to link the pictures...

3 - Maby we will show the pictures on the right or left side of the page in the future. We will renew the pages after having changed some parts of our collection.

Thank you again for sharing your thoughts...:thanks:-!
Peter


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

Janne said:


> An already excellent site made even better.
> I see that you used my (50/50) WUS LE ! That makes it more valuable, right? ;-)
> 
> The "WUS 2009" does not open a new widow?


"WUS 2009" doesn't open a new window - the project is in progress...
Maby I will create a site showing the mock up of Baumuster A...

Yes it's your watch #50/50...:-!


----------



## Wolfjohn (Dec 9, 2008)

Peter, it's a good site. Styling works. If I already didn't know LACO and I found this site, I'd be interested. I believe the future for Laco will be bright and healthy, especially if you continue to focus and develop upon the brand's stylistic lineage and overall history. Thanks!


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Peter, your new site is very user friendly - nice job!


----------



## ckhouse80 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Peter, Your website really nice


----------



## watchsource (Aug 9, 2010)

Great new website. I like the retro style!!:-!:-!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

That " Flyboy" could be from a JP Gaultier ad, if you understand what I mean....
Anyway, not sure if he wears a correct WW2 Luftwaffe outfit. 

The Aircraft, it does not look like a German WW2 design either.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

When buying a watch, I would like an option to be able to choose different straps to go with it.


----------

